# Breeding White Cloud Mountain Minnow



## zchristiansen (Feb 8, 2012)

So I want to breed my White Cloud Mountain Minnow and I'm wondering if my female is big enough/ready to breed, and if she is, how would I breed her with the male I have?
Here is a link to a picture of her: (sorry its blurry) http://f.cl.ly/items/3u3Y30260m2k2X3O2H3i/Picture0917121321_1.jpg


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

set up a 15-20L tank...dried oak leaves or almond leaves...fine pore sponge filter...temps in the upper 60's to low 70's.......lots of java moss on the bottom or cover the bottom with marbles or large(1/2-1" diameter) stones....lots of floating hornwort or other fine leaved floating plant....after a week do a 40% water change...
keep your eyes open...the fry are tiny...
make sure you have some extremely fine fry foods handy...


----------



## zchristiansen (Feb 8, 2012)

How long does it take for the eggs to hatch?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

eggs take about 1 1/2-2 days to hatch...and free swimming about 4 days after that...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Very easy. Use LOTS of plants, and they'll feed the fry some as well. ( they'll graze on the goo on them )


----------



## zchristiansen (Feb 8, 2012)

They bred! I looked at my WCMM female and saw that she was a lot skinnier. I found eggs all over the gravel on the bottom. I even saw the baby fish wriggling inside one of them! Thanks guys...I'll post pics when they hatch


----------

